# Could someone explain the difference between LHD and RHD e-codes?



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

I need to get my point across to my supplier...

Orignal message from trmperformance.com
Hi These are Hella euro vento lights and all Hella lights are asymetrical
(the left and right are mirror images of each other). People have been
driving me nuts wanting to know if these are left hand drive head lights....
hella like every other light manufacturer I know of only make one light to
be used on both left and right hand drive cars. They are not a bolt in on a
US car tho you will have to fabricate brackets.
Tracy at TRM

My reply
I received the headlights yesterday, and i was very pleased that they came in a day early and were in prime condition. Unfortunately, these headlights were designed for a right hand drive car. I did speak to someone over the phone (and by email:below), and he said something about the right headlight being identical to the left and that it shouldnt make a difference. The beam pattern on these headlights are \_ \_ while the ones I need have a pattern like _/ _/. With this, the lights that are \_ \_ light up everything to the left (opposing traffic) while the _/ _/ lights up everying to the right such as street signs (what I need). I would like, instead, to try and have you guys maybe replace these headlights with ones that have the correct beam pattern, and if that isnt possible, a refund with me sending back these units.
Thank You
The Followup
Hello Anthony, Hella does not make right or left hand drive headlights these
lights are asymetrical (mirror images) if you are unhappy with them return
them and I will credit you the 119 less shipping costs. I do not Know where
you heard of right hand drive headlights ALL headlights aim straight forward
and you then angle them with the adjusters to aim left or right.
Tracy
this is from http://www.trmperformance.com 
Does hella make RHD and LHD headlights???

Please keep this clean and try not to flame... i just want to get my point across.


----------



## KinetikSLC (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: Could someone explain the difference between LHD and RHD e-codes? (Gaki)*

There are left and right drive lights as you thought,It is an ongoing topic,as the other places except england use left drive __/__/ and england gladly uses the backwards \__\__ we have to make sure the same is for our Corrado Eurolights too.


----------

